
How many newspapers have an API?   - iamelgringo
http://developer.nytimes.com/docs/movie_reviews_api
======
iamelgringo
I've just been impressed with what the Times has been doing with the web
recently. They seem to get it. So many newspapers are going the way of the
Auk, it's nice to see the Times start to offer some compelling offerings to
developers.

Newspapers have an immense amount of long tail content, but most of them don't
have a clue that their old content is valuable. I'm excited to see that the
Times is starting offer API's to let developers play with some of that long
tail content.

The movie reviews API is really just a start. They also have a tags API, and
they say that they're working on a search API on this page:
<http://developer.nytimes.com/docs/timestags_api>

------
pchristensen
About as many as will be around in 20 years...

------
danw
Does rss count as an api?

~~~
SingAlong
IMO yes if they can offer different parameters for search keywords etc. (like
Twitter's search RSS/Atom feed allows search parameters)

Newspapers, have read about a few sometime ago. Associated Press offers one
(feeds).

But the best choice would be to go for Daylife's API.
<http://developer.daylife.com>

They index news sources including blogs and newspapers and other sites. You
can refine the sources by the sourceIDs and hence select only newspapers for
your API results.

Good luck!

------
vkgupta
I work for Daylife and any newspaper or blogger can have an API for their own
content using our API platform, as long as they are in our index
(<http://developer.daylife.com>). The API interface is scalable, very
malleable and flexible to use letting you ask almost 400+ questions through
the interface.

A sample Nytimes API can look as simple as this -
<http://nytimes.enterpriseapi.daylife.com/articles/obama>

Vineet at daylife dot com

------
jonursenbach
If you click your back button when you're on the documentation page (not the
loading page), you'll send yourself into an infinite loop with their login
system. Heh.

------
bonaldi
Compared to the blundering idiocy that's rampant in the traditional media --
including attempting to sue people for linking to their stories! -- the
NYTimes crew are operating at genius-level. It's really refreshing to see
someone get it, especially considering how vital print newsrooms are.

------
seldo
At least one other:
[http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/inside/authors/matt_mcalister/in...](http://blogs.guardian.co.uk/inside/authors/matt_mcalister/index.html)

(although theirs seems to have no published APIs or documentation that I can
find, yet)

------
snprbob86
The API metric is missing from this, otherwise excellent, chart:

[http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/newspap...](http://www.techcrunch.com/wp-
content/uploads/2008/12/newspaper-study-2b.png)

------
petercooper
Title doesn't match the content.

------
ajkirwin
And here I thought it'd be about news. But no, movie reviews.

Give me a news API and then we'll talk, NYTimes.

~~~
iamelgringo
_Additionally, the terms you retrieve with the TimesTags API can be used with
the Times Article Search API (currently in development)._

It's coming. I took the above quote from here:
<http://developer.nytimes.com/docs/timestags_api>

